# AirPods 2 clignotent vert



## eckri (2 Juillet 2022)

Mes AirPods 2 clignotent vert pendant la charge . Si je débranche la charge il n’y a plus aucune lumière 
merci pour l’aide


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2022)

eckri a dit:


> Mes AirPods 2 clignotent vert pendant la charge . Si je débranche la charge il n’y a plus aucune lumière
> merci pour l’aide


Pour ne pas faire de PUB j'ai trouvé ça...


> Les différents états de la LED
> 
> *Lumière blanche clignotante*: Cela se produit juste après avoir appuyé sur le bouton de couplage à l'arrière des AirPods ou AirPods Pro. Indique que les AirPod sont entrés en mode de couplage et sont prêts à établir la connexion Bluetooth avec un nouvel appareil.
> *Voyant vert lorsque les AirPod sont dans la boîte*: Si vous avez placé les AirPods dans le boîtier de charge et que le voyant est vert, cela signifie que les AirPod et le boîtier de charge sont sur une batterie pleine.
> ...


----------



## eckri (3 Juillet 2022)

moi aussi mais rien ne correspond
je les renvoi au SAV

merci


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2022)

eckri a dit:


> moi aussi mais rien ne correspond
> je les renvoi au SAV
> 
> merci


Ah bon, tu ne veux pas demander dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité ? C'est radical comme raisonnement.


----------



## ze_random_bass (4 Juillet 2022)

Ou utiliser un simple moteur de recherche en tapant « Vert clignotant Airpods » j’ai trouvé ça : https://fr.tutorialesdelweb.com/airpods-case-flashing-green

NB : ne jamais sous estimer l’utilité d’un moteur de recherche

a+


----------



## eckri (9 Juillet 2022)

merci


----------



## RubenYoan (Hier à 01:28)

le voyant de mes airpods 3 reste au vert et ne charge plus les airpods
que faire?


----------



## MrTom (Hier à 15:08)

Hello,


RubenYoan a dit:


> le voyant de mes airpods 3 reste au vert et ne charge plus les airpods
> que faire?


Nous en dire plus.
C'est le boitier qui ne se charge plus ou ce sont les AirPods dans le boitier qui ne se chargent plus ?


----------

